# Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video: 
Landtagsdebatte zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Thema Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg*

​Dankenswerterweise stellt der Landtag Videos der Plenardebatten zur Verfügung.

Auch zum Antrag der FDP auf Abschaffung von Nachtangelverbot und zum Thema  Kinderangeln.

Wer den Debattenbeitrag von CDU-Fraktionsmitglied Arnulf von Eyb, Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg findet (er sollte da ja dann im Thema sein und auch sprechen dazu, oder?), der solls mir bitte melden oder hier reinstellen.
Ich hab den bis jetzt nämlich noch nicht gefunden.

Nur, dass er nicht für Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes gestimmt hat, wurde bei der namentlichen Abstimmung schon klar:
Pressemeldung: Grün-Schwarz blockiert zeitgemäße Modernisierung des Fischereigesetzes


Für mich persönlich unsäglich und anglerfeindlich sowie nicht kompetent/informiert, sondern nur an Koalitionsdisziplin interessiert:
Pix (GRÜNE) und Minister Hauk (CDU)

Speziell Hauk (CDU) gibt für Kuscheln mit GRÜNEN jedes öffentliche Wahlversprechen dran:
CDU Baden-Württemberg: Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..


Dass ausgerechnet Pix als GRÜNER mit deren Vorgeschichte mit "Kinderschutz" kommt und Angler als gefährlicher für Kinder als GRÜNE darstellt, finde ich persönlich empörend:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ausgerechnet die GRÜNEN bei ihrem "Verhältnis" zu Kindern  beim verhindern, jüngere Kinder zum Angeln zu lassen, von Kinderschutz sprechen, ist zum erbrechen...




Dass Reinhold Gall (SPD) einen inhaltlichen Schwenk vollzogen hat Richtung Angler ist bemerkenswert, aber wohl eher nichts wert, auch wenn er richtig und stichhaltig argumentierte.

Denn dass die SPD als Koalitionspartner der GRÜNEN genauso am Nasenring durch den Landtag gezogen wurde, wie jetzt die CDU, ist bekannt und dokumentiert:
Aberkennung des Ehrenpreises für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion


Was nun also diese Protagonisten der Politik (und Herr von Eyb in Doppelfunktion auch als LFV-Präsi?) alles über Angeln und Angeln abgelassen haben, könnt ihr nun selber ab ca.  1h01min30 im nachfolgend verlinkten Video sehen (TOP3): 



http://www.landtag-bw.de/home/mediathek/videos/2017/20170719sitzung0392.html?t=0

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

Danke fürs verlinken!
Die "Heldentat" unseres Verbands"helden" gibts bei 1:47:45...
Wie das Boardi "Tibulski" wohl erklärt hätte?


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

pixi ist ganz schön arrogant, oder besser, zumindest kommt er so rüber, macht mir schon ordentlich blutdruck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*



glavoc schrieb:


> Danke fürs verlinken!
> Die "Heldentat" unseres Verbands"helden" gibts bei 1:47:45...
> Wie das Boardi "Tibulski" wohl erklärt hätte?


auch nen Redebeitrag von ihm gefunden?


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

Nö, hätte ich sollen bzw. gibt es einen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

ich dachte halt so in meiner ländlichen Unschuld:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer den Debattenbeitrag von CDU-Fraktionsmitglied Arnulf von Eyb, Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg findet (*er sollte da ja dann im Thema sein und auch sprechen dazu, oder?*), der solls mir bitte melden oder hier reinstellen.
> Ich hab den bis jetzt nämlich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

eben


----------



## mahiboot (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> pixi ist ganz schön arrogant, oder besser, zumindest kommt er so rüber, macht mir schon ordentlich blutdruck.



kann ich nur zustimmen..


----------



## gründler (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

Es gibt jetzt schon mehr und mehr Befürworter die gegen private Nutzung von Wald Feld und co. für Privatpersonen sind.

Nicht nur abseits der Wege.....

Diese Statem. im Video was noch Ausführlicher ist wie ich hier jetzt schrieb............ lässt tief blicken wo die Reise hingeht.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

ja, die Statements lassen schon tief blicken, wo die Richtung hingehen wird.

Das Schlimme für uns Baden-Württemberger:
Alle, die an Regierungen bei uns mitbasteln werden, sind entweder klar anglerfeindlich wie die GRÜNEN.

Oder haben sich von GRÜNEN schon am Nasenring durch die Manege ziehen lassen (SPD, CDU)....

Da werden wir also keinerlei Besserung zu erwarten haben, eher noch weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen, wie gründler schon schrieb.. ...


----------



## Gone Fishing (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

Eine Verständnisfrage:
Geht es darum, dass kleine Kinder nicht alleine angeln dürfen, oder ist tatsächlich gemeint, dass Kinder nicht einmal im Beisein eines Erwachsenen angeln dürfen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

Kinder sollen generell nicht angeln.
Ziel ist, die nächste Anglergeneration ausfallen zu lassen


----------



## ayron (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

Angel halten unter 10 Jahre ist bis dato Essig. Nur gucken und Futter/köder anreichen ect.


----------



## Gone Fishing (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kinder sollen generell nicht angeln.
> Ziel ist, die nächste Anglergeneration ausfallen zu lassen


Bitte lasse den Quatsch!
Mein Frage war ernst gemeint und nur auf dieses Thema bezogen.

Ich war die Tage mit einem kleinen vierjährigen Kind angeln.
Von ihm wurde ich schon seit Monaten immer mal wieder deswegen gefragt.
Es war ein schönes Erlebnis.
Habe ihm eine gekürzte Stipprute gegeben mit der er an einem versunkenen Baum geangelt hat.
Selbst nach 8(!) h. wollte er nicht aufhören.
Warum sollte er das auch wollen? Schließlich ist der Mensch ursprünglich in der Wildnis zuhause.
Ich hab dann aber abgebrochen.


----------



## ayron (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Bitte lasse den Quatsch!
> Mein Frage war ernst gemeint und nur auf dieses Thema bezogen.
> 
> Ich war die Tage mit einem kleinen vierjährigen Kind angeln.
> ...



Dann hast du ganz normal, aber nicht Gesezteskonform gehandelt#c


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Bitte lasse den Quatsch!
> Mein Frage war ernst gemeint und nur auf dieses Thema bezogen.
> 
> Ich war die Tage mit einem kleinen vierjährigen Kind angeln.
> ...



ich weiß, dass Du ernsthaft gefragt hast.
Leider mach ich auch keinen Quatsch, sondern das ist die Realität


----------



## Puz (5. April 2018)

*AW: Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln*

gerade auf der HP des Landesverbands gefunden:
https://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised/42-aufhebung-nachtangelverbot
welche durchtriebenen Lü..erinnen und Lü..er.
Aber bei diesem BV passt unser LV super - gleiches gesellt sich zum gleichen:
https://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised/1329-verbandsarbeit-konkret-erfolgreiche-klausurtagung
Ohne weiterere Worte (und um die armen Nerven zu schonen).


----------

